# Looking for flat, modern, tractor light



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,



I just bought a Craftsman YT4000. Loving it so far!










What I'd like to do is build some mounts to add some additional lights for snow blowing in the winter etc. I'm probably going to be adding them somewhere near the seat.

I recently was at our MN State Fair where there are a lot of new tractors to look at and I saw a larger agrcultural tractor with some really slick looking lights but I can't find anything like them for the life of me and its driving me nuts! 

They were mounted on a roll-bar type thingy. They were modern looking. They seemed fairly flat on the front and back. Square in shape, but slightly rounded on the corners.

Do these ring a bell? I would like to find something similar as I'm not a fan of what I'm currently seeing online (looks too old for the modern tractor design).










I probably sound picky but I am a designer... so there you have it Bye

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jay! Have you looked at the PIAA line of lighting? The stuff is insanely expensive but sure does bear down the light and has a good space age look to their product line up.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

What about LED's? I picked up a set of small bar type clear LED's from the autoparts store on clearance - planned on using them on my offroad trail tractor . The only thing about some high powered offroad lights is power - theyd probably drain the battery super quick - LED's would be less power consuming.

Try checking out some local autoparts stores. Id actually mount the lights off the front - possibly the blower frame ( thats solid bolted to the chassis) - would look a bit cleaner .


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies fellas -

The PIAA stuff is closer to what I was looking for but not quite there.

I also thought about mounting to the snow thrower, but would like some lights near the rear of the tractor too so I have the option of turning them around for backing up. Maybe I'll mount in both places haha 

I will check out some local auto stores soon.

Thanks again, the search continues!...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

All I ever use are the halogen driving lights,that you can get at most Wal-mart or harbor freight stores.They're inexpensive,bright,and usually are 35-55 watts.


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I dig these (although they're not what I was orignally looking for maybe they're a _backup_ plan (pun!)).

Clear Lens Halogen Lights


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*lights*

Yup!Those are the same ones I use. I put a "t" connector in the + wire for the regular lights,then ran it to the dash,and mounted a switch,so I could choose which set of lights I wanted to use. For the back-up lights,I mounted a contact switch so that when I'm in reverse,the rear lights come on.That set is run directly from the battery,through a fuse. It really works great for snow plowing/night work!


----------



## raymo37 (Aug 31, 2011)

*lights*

try 4wheelparts.com. They may have something you could use.


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Yup!Those are the same ones I use. I put a "t" connector in the + wire for the regular lights,then ran it to the dash,and mounted a switch,so I could choose which set of lights I wanted to use. For the back-up lights,I mounted a contact switch so that when I'm in reverse,the rear lights come on.That set is run directly from the battery,through a fuse. It really works great for snow plowing/night work!


Nice!

What kind of fuse did you use?

I've odored up a pair and am looking forward to seeing them in person.

Also, did you use some silicone to 'weather proof them'? I will need to do so (I read some reviews recommending this)...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Jay.
Have you consider cab for snow blower use w/lights attach shouldn't need extra lighting the other 3 season.

Nice looking lawn thumper.


----------



## jaydekay (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Thomas - thanks for the welcome!

I thought about the cab, its a practical idea, but I would kind of feel silly in it. I would be warm though!

Good idea, but I don't think I'll be going that direction.

Check out the mockup I made - this is what I'd like to make - not sure if I can pull it off - I'll have to think about the materials and how to do the bends a bit more...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Welcome Jay.
> Have you consider cab for snow blower use w/lights attach shouldn't need extra lighting the other 3 season.
> 
> Nice looking lawn thumper.



Yep thats a great idea.. Dont they make a cab for Craftsman/ Lawn tractors??


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's neat and clean looking idea Jay..just one little question,being all bundle up trying to keep warm do you think there's chance jacket/etc might block lighting....like the roll bar.edro:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

wjjones.
"Dont they make a cab for Craftsman/ Lawn tractors??"

With Jay talents bet he could build cab better than what Sear could offer.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> wjjones.
> "Dont they make a cab for Craftsman/ Lawn tractors??"
> 
> With Jay talents bet he could build cab better than what Sear could offer.



Yep, and he could use the little holes that are already there for the canopy that you can get for them.. Mine has 2- one in each fender, and 2 on the dash on each side.. if his has them..


----------

